# For fans of Isis, Mastodon, Neurosis, Russian Circles, Explosions in the Sky...etc



## CynicEidolon (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been a long time member here but, I've been very busy with the music world and haven't had much time to participate here. (That and the site isn't very mobile friendly. Haha) But, I am going to try and stay in touch here more now and with that, this is how I will start: 


http://www.facebook.com/breaband


My post-metal/stoner band that has recently been gaining some headway in the local OKC, scene. We are looking to head south by southwest (no pun intended) this summer and would love to hook up with some other local bands in the areas. If you are interested, hit us up on FB. 


Feel free to recommend local bands like us too. We are wanting to network everywhere with similar thinking people.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 17, 2012)

you guys are awesome!


----------



## CynicEidolon (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks man! We are looking to visit your town in July/August. Any love would be GREATLY appreciated. We'll take anything! Haha


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 17, 2012)

that would be badass, i would love to check you guys out live


----------



## CynicEidolon (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome! Hit us up with a "like" on FB and keep up to date with what we're doing.


----------



## MFB (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh man, the Mastodon influence is palpable but still different from what they're doing. I dig.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Apr 18, 2012)

THanks, man. Just give us a "like." Our record will be out soon.


----------

